# Desktop Wallpapers For Woodworkers.



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm Just posting a link because the image is to large fit the whole thing.

http://i49.tinypic.com/e7o3gi.jpg

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/dean-miller-7275/albums/dean-s-project-photos/1941-ash-woodworking-bench-made-6x8-posts-given-me-my-truckdriver-cousin.jpg

http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/600/409543.jpg


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I find the box and the bench much more interesting than Plane Jane …, unless she is supposed to be shaving. Then I'd be a little weirded out…, but more interested. -Jack


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx for the links. That's one way to shave yer legs..


----------

